# New Wheels Spacers install for my Mercedes-Benz C260（W205）



## Apple-xu (Jun 19, 2020)

I find a video about how to install wheel spacers on YouTube:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Changing any aspect of the manufacturers design stance will affect the handling of the car.

First it will corner different, a little more wide of a turning radius, you might slip off the road, on corners, or hit the curb when in city driving, making right turns. 

Now let us discuss tire rubbing, on the fenders when hitting a bump, or braking hard, or when you hit potholes.

This is going to crinkle and or dent severely your fenders.

Are you sure that you want to do this? 


ED


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

unless you get proper suspension modification (to avoid rubbing) , don't do it


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

All that for widening the track by 5mm (0.2") and 15mm (0.6"). I don't see the point considering the vehicle's stability and balance, and all of the sensors, are designed around the original specs.


You might get more insight on a M-B or general car-mod forum.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

As stated it will screw up the geometry that MB spent millions of dollars to get right. And it will put unanticipated extra stress on parts.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... It's also really tough on the wheel studs, 'n wheel bearin's,.....

The added leverage kills 'em,.....


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

"Wider" look can mean different things, whether you want a fatter tire, tucked under, poking out, ricer camber, . . . . it all starts with measurements on the car, then measuring existing rims or finding ones with the size and backspace you want. If spacers are still needed then, go from there. Just be careful of both hubcentric rims and spacers, that they play together. 

Just to get you started down a path, MB offset wheels. Just FYI on all the car sites I visit people always ask "what wheels are you using" because they want that look. There is always important info missing like backspace, the geometry they adjusted, different springs, or rim backspace, so don't spend $5K on rims without measuring your car first.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I thought of suggesting different wheel offsets but the cost would obviously be much higher. Still don't see the point for such little change and if yo go excessively wide you further aggravate the geometry problem, stud loading and run the risk of attracting the attention of local law.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

There's more engineering in wheels and how they are mounted than most people, myself included, ever imagine.

My car called for 100 'lbs lug torque but I decided that 85 would be ok and it would make it possible for my wife to install the spare using the funky tools that come with the car if she ever had a flat while on the road.

Bad mistake. When the first lug stud snapped and was rattling around in the hub cap, I figured it was just a normal fluke. However, a quick check to Ford for recalls revealed a problem with wheel studs snapping on the same model as mine so I e-mailed them for guidance. Turns out my serial number was not included in the recall, the problem was corrected before my car was built, so no help there.

All was not a loss though since reading the details of the recall it was clear that proper tightening the lugs all the way to the spec. rating was necessary to keep the wheels from flexing ever so slightly as they rotate and thereby tweaking the studs slightly on ever rotation... just enough to cause a flex fatigue fracture and eventually snapping the stud. I tightened them up to 100 'lbs and had no further problem.

I'm smarter now, but not all that much. :biggrin2:

I would be afraid to use spacers. The wheel and the axle plate need to be flat together and tight as Dick's hat band to work properly.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

3 pieces of advice I would offier

1> ASK on a German/MB or dedicated car site

2> You generally may incur problems, when you push the wheel further from the car you are adding strains were they are not meant to me, this will cause excessive wear and tear on some components

3> Personally, on all car's I've modified, they look great then 6 months later I have problems, with my last 2 cars BMW & Porsche I left standard and NEVER had any problems, go for any upgrades, according to what is available for your car, for example, some cars have 2 or 3 listed wheel sizes.

just my 2c's I do love custom cars but more often than not there not worth the hassle and lowers resale value :wink2: 



Apple-xu said:


> Hey guys, I want to choose wheel spacers for my Mercedes-Benz C260(W205), Just wondering if any of you added spacers to the car? How's the look, can some of you post pics! Also, wondering if it will affect the handling or something.. I want it to look a little more wider from behind.
> 
> And how thick is the wheel spacers to install will be better?
> Any reply will be appreciate！：devil3：：眼镜：


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

let me give you a personal experience.

1> Put bigger brake kit had to shore up with washers, worked fine, until I started killing rotars


2> I put wheel spacers on my car, but I also added another spacer to increase it a few more mils, I didn't bother to read the instructions, my car looked the bomb, until I snapped 2 wheel studs at 3am, if I had been on the highway, I'd probably not be here to tell the tale


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

They ain't been back in 4 days, So they must not have liked our blunt to the point statement on a dangerous idea. 

So be it, If you don't want the truth, don't ask the question.


ED


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

or maybe they sought advise as suggested on a German/MB/car site


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Maybe they ignored the advice, put on spacers, and met God.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> Maybe they ignored the advice, put on spacers, and met God.


Well, I hope that was a jest, I hate to hear of anyone's demise, due to stupidity.

There is too much of that in todays news now.


ED


----------

